# Britney Spears floppt, aber keiner sagt's ihr



## Mandalorianer (13 Juli 2011)

*Keine guten Umsätze
Britney Spears floppt, aber keiner sagt's ihr​*

Eigentlich schien es doch ganz gut zu laufen. Britney Spears (29) ist aktuell mit ihrer „Femme Fatal Tour“ unterwegs und die Bilder sahen vielversprechend aus. Auch die Kritiken waren nicht übel und machten neugierig.

Doch wirkliches Interesse bleibt wohl aus, denn Britney scheinen die Zuschauer fern zu bleiben. Zumindest diejenigen, die bereit sind, den vollen Preis zu zahlen. So berichtet der National Enquirer, dass die Eintrittskarten aktuell nur verkauft würden, weil man sie enorm ermäßigt über Groupon verkaufe.
Ein Großteil der Zuschauer entscheide sich für diese Variante, da kaum jemand bereit sei, den vollen Preis zu zahlen. Auch die Kritiken fallen angeblich nicht mehr besonders gut aus. Das Schlimmste an der Sache ist aber, dass es niemand Britney sagen will. Ihr Vater James und Verlobter und ehemaliger Agent Jason Trawick (39) behalten diese Details angeblich für sich und lassen Britney im Glauben, dass alles in Ordnung sei. „Britney glaubt, dass alles gut laufe. Sie hat keine Ahnung!“ sagt eine Quelle.

Der Tour-Start in Sacramento sei noch richtig gut gelaufen, aber seitdem gehe es abwärts, so dass selbst die Groupon-Aktionen, durch die man Tickets für weniger als den halben Preis bekommt, die Hallen nicht füllen können. Arme Britney! Sie arbeitet sicherlich hart für die Tour und da wäre es nur fair ihr zu sagen, was Sache ist.


*Oops 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (13 Juli 2011)

na ja. So klasse fand ich sie eigentlich früher auch nicht


----------



## Stefan102 (13 Juli 2011)

Sie sollte mal ne Pause einlegen, sich um ihre Familie kümmern und in alle Ruhe mal über ein späteres Comeback nachdenken


----------



## Franky70 (13 Juli 2011)

Überteuerte Tickets und Posen zum Vollplayback - wer blöd ist, geht hin.


----------



## tommie3 (14 Juli 2011)

Kleine Pummel hüpfen nunmal zuhauf über die Bühnen der Welt.


----------



## Etzel (15 Juli 2011)

Heutzutage können die Leutew halt nun mal nicht 90 Euro für ne Karte ausgeben. Und in de nUSA z.Zt. sowieso nicht. Und also pummelig sieht ja wohl anders aus und das mit dem Playback is weil die Managements immer wollen dass es sich perfekt anhört was bei gleichzeitigem intensiven Tanzen schwierig ist. Sehr schade da ich auch glaube dass die Fans kein Problem mit "livegesang mit stöhnen" hätten aber da ich weiss dass sie es eigentlich kann(hat sie oft genug bewiesen) was solls.


----------



## gucky007 (22 Juli 2011)

Sie kann weder wirklich singen noch sonst was. Hübsch ist sie auch nicht mehr besonders. Sie ist ausserdem der Prototyp einer Tussi. Warum also Geld ausgeben?


----------

